

MSVC and GCC Support C/C++ Pre-Processor Macro Push and Pop - JabavuAdams
http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2009/01/01-16-09-pushmacro-popmacro.html#comments

======
JabavuAdams
I did not know this. At first, reading the post I thought it was talking about
MSVC's #pragma warning(push) and pop. Also, I like the subtly wrong example in
one of the comments.

